# Battery Clamp Bolt Replacement



## jackCF (Jul 21, 2021)

I was changing the battery on my 2011 Versa and I dropped & lost the bolt for the battery clamp.
I didn't have a bolt handy that fit so I put a temporary bolt in to just keep things from ratteling around. I would like to get a proper replacement so I can clamp it down as it should be.
Does anyone know what size thread and length bolt I should use?
Photo below points to the temporary bolt I want to find a replacement for.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The bolt is Nissan # 01125-N8011. Common size for Nissan bolts of that type are 6Mx1.0 and 8Mx1.25.


----------



## jackCF (Jul 21, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> The bolt is Nissan # 01125-N8011. Common size for Nissan bolts of that type are 6Mx1.0 and 8Mx1.25.


Luckily one of my local dealers had that part in stock.
Thanks.


----------

